# Scarecrow finished!



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

I finished my scarecrow animatronic. What do you think? I no longer do big displays and instead focus on a single small display / theme each year that I scratch build.






Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He has a great evil laugh, and the fog is a nice framing effect for him.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Scary dude


----------



## Gruenenfelder (Sep 20, 2016)

That is truly amazing... I am in awe.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Lovely lighting and the fog is amazing. Great prop all the way round.

I'll bet there are a whole bunch of kids that are too afraid to come up to your house tho!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Such a creepy scarecrow. Awesome!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

HA! Thats really cool!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Sure to terrify the ToTers! Great job :jol:


----------

